# hygetropin dosage???????



## adlewar

for a guy in his 40's still training hard (me)

would 2iu daily for 4 days a week be of any benefit???

i'm thinking because their in 8iu vials, so take 2 iu mon/tues...then 2iu thurs/fri....

is this dose way too low? just thinking now i'm getting on a bit, boosting my failing natural hormone???

any good? waste of dosh?

:thumb:


----------



## GHS

Unless you are thinking of competing mate I don't think it would be worth the money TBH.


----------



## LittleChris

GHS said:


> Unless you are thinking of competing mate I don't think it would be worth the money TBH.


Why do you say this then GHS?

You didn't rate it when you used it? :whistling:


----------



## GHS

LittleChris said:


> Why do you say this then GHS?
> 
> You didn't rate it when you used it? :whistling:


 When I was using 2iu a day for 6 months last year I didn't rate it mate no.

I'd say a minimum of 4iu a day is a worth while dose.

But for a 40 year old man who isn't planning to compete in my opinion its a waste of money.


----------



## 3752

age is a factor and GHS at 19 will fell nothing although Adlwer at 40 will get some results how pleased you are mate depends on your expectations.......give it a go...


----------



## adlewar

Pscarb said:


> age is a factor and GHS at 19 will fell nothing although Adlwer at 40 will get some results how pleased you are mate depends on your expectations.......give it a go...


cheers mate, you've just cost me a load of dosh:lol:

ghs, i understand what your saying bro, see how you feel when you reach the big 40 tho


----------



## pea head

Tbh adey...Not having a dig at GHS but you cant take the advice from somebody who is 19 (on gh use as will be totally different) (No offence GHS mate)....You are at that age..lol...where even a steady dose of say 4iu eod will be beneficial to you.

You will get a general feeling of well being and wont do you any harm after that bad time you have had with the leg mate.

Pauls advice is always worth listening to as well.


----------



## adlewar

pea head said:


> Tbh adey...Not having a dig at GHS but you cant take the advice from somebody who is 19 (on gh use as will be totally different) (No offence GHS mate)....You are at that age..lol...where even a steady dose of say 4iu eod will be beneficial to you.
> 
> You will get a general feeling of well being and wont do you any harm after that bad time you have had with the leg mate.
> 
> Pauls advice is always worth listening to as well.


cheers buddy, i'll drop you an e-mail tomoz.........


----------



## stonecoldzero

Adlewar -

I'm 45 and I've only been doing 1iu hgh every day for about 4 months (although I am doing a T+adex+hcg version of TRT as well). It's really just been an experiment for me that I believe has had a positive impact. When I have a few more $$$ to play with, I'll up it to 1iu day 1 + 2iu day 2 or 2iu ed.

However, the one thing I won't be doing any time soon (ie never) will be coming off HGH (and in all likelihood the TRT too). Even at such a low dose, "at my age" I feel it really makes such an all-around difference to my quality of life.

Enjoy. :thumb:


----------



## stevo99

stonecoldzero said:


> However, the one thing I won't be doing any time soon (ie never) will be coming off HGH (and in all likelihood the TRT too). Even at such a low dose, "at my age" I feel it really makes such an all-around difference to my quality of life.
> 
> Enjoy. :thumb:


in what sort of ways mate, can you elaborate??


----------



## adlewar

stevo99 said:


> in what sort of ways mate, can you elaborate??


x2:thumb:


----------



## Northern Rocker

I'm 48 and will be coming off my current cycle in a week or so (been 6 months on). I'm also contemplating running HRT with 250mg test ew and continue with my HGH (been on Hyges; 8iu eod). Might reduce the HGH dosage due to cost. So I'm keen to hear more from StoneColdZero.


----------



## stonecoldzero

OK, here goes.

First things first .... I spent about a month reading up on TRT / HRT protocols. The link below is the the most informative site that I found and my TRT / HGH is based primarily on what I found there.

I have no affiliation to anything anywhere. But what I will say is that there are three doctors (that I know of) who are regulars on this forum. By "doctors" I mean people with real MDs from real medical schools, not "internet doctors". Read enough and you'll figure out who they are. They're very helpful.

http://forum.mesomorphosis.com/mens-health-forum/

This is what I came up with:

Day 1 - .5 ml Sust 250 + 1iu hgh

Day 2 - approx. .33mg liquid adex (tried various diff doses) + 1iu hgh

Day 3 - 250 iu HCG + 1iu hgh

Day 4 - 1iu hgh

REPEAT REPEAT REPEAT .......

(HGH use - only use it for all-round HRT properties, NOT for growth)

Why?

Sust for stabilized Test replacement, adex to control and manage E levels (therefore gyno issues too), hcg to maximize natural Test production (as well as other hormone benefits such as dhea, pregnenolone, etc).

Started low on the Sust then increased until I got to 250mg. I started on the adex dose I'm at now, increased it slightly then lowered it again. The HCG dosage I've done from the start.

That said, I had initially decided to run HGH. I can't be sure of where cause and effect is present in regard to a particular substance, but I have read the literature.

The "quality of life" benefits? In no particular order ....

Almost constant feeling of wellbeing.

Deep, refreshing sleep.

Less tiredness / more energy.

Leaner / harder physique.

Increased sex drive (remember mid-20s anyone?)

Improved stamina.

Visible fat loss around abs / middle - without diet or exercise change.

Great workouts / great pumps (remember mid-20s anyone?)

Increased strength.

"Sharper" clearer mental processes.

Chronic pain from old injuries (tears, fractures eg) probably decreased by about 75%.

I genuinely feel like I did as a full-time competitive athlete in my mid-20s. Sometimes I feel so good I can hardly stand it! 

Don't know whether this is related or not BUT I've been getting a lot (lot) more attention / interest from women recently.

Welll worth taking the time to check out the link above even if it takes a while to figure out what the hell they mean by some of the stuff.

Anyway, hope this is the sort of thing you were looking for. :thumb:


----------



## stevo99

stonecoldzero said:


> The "quality of life" benefits? In no particular order ....
> 
> Almost constant feeling of wellbeing.
> 
> Deep, refreshing sleep.
> 
> Less tiredness / more energy.
> 
> Leaner / harder physique.
> 
> Increased sex drive (remember mid-20s anyone?)
> 
> Improved stamina.
> 
> Visible fat loss around abs / middle - without diet or exercise change.
> 
> Great workouts / great pumps (remember mid-20s anyone?)
> 
> Increased strength.
> 
> "Sharper" clearer mental processes.
> 
> Chronic pain from old injuries (tears, fractures eg) probably decreased by about 75%.
> 
> I genuinely feel like I did as a full-time competitive athlete in my mid-20s. Sometimes I feel so good I can hardly stand it!
> 
> Don't know whether this is related or not BUT I've been getting a lot (lot) more attention / interest from women recently.
> 
> Welll worth taking the time to check out the link above even if it takes a while to figure out what the hell they mean by some of the stuff.
> 
> Anyway, hope this is the sort of thing you were looking for. :thumb:


that does it for me, my fist 100iu will be here on Thursday 

4iu Mon-Fri with sat sun off

will get 5 weeks for every 100iu in that case too


----------



## Northern Rocker

thanks mate

so in a nutshell

250mg test ew

1iu HGH ed

HCG

an AI


----------



## stevo99

going back to the fat loss side of things

how much did you loose and ver what ammount of time?


----------



## stonecoldzero

Northern Rocker said:


> thanks mate
> 
> so in a nutshell
> 
> 250mg test ew
> 
> 1iu HGH ed
> 
> HCG
> 
> an AI


Yep, that's what I do, on a 4 day rotation. I can't remember all the reasons I came up with the timing and dosages I did, but I did keep notes while I was researching that I haven't kept. However, there was a valid reason for everything I'm doing. I have found that all the benefits seem to have increased month to month up until now - I expect this will plateau, though.

The low HGH disage was due to the fact that all I was looking for were the age-related benefits of HGH. The theory that HGH and T have a synergistic effect, with each affecting the efficacy of the other, provides support for low dose effectiveness. Also, the $$$ factor. :thumb:

Stevo -

On the issue of fat loss: My abs were clearly visible to begin with but I recently realised / noticed less abdominal adipose tissue after 4 months of the protocol I mentioned earlier. It didn't just "melt away" after a month like I've seen others suggest. Since most fat in 40-something males is stored around the abdomen, it isn't that surprising that the loss appeared in that region

However, I don't presume this to be a solely HGH-related effect. Much more likely, it is a result of the combined substances (especially the T) working in conjunction with one another. Also, no way around it, genetics will have an impact.


----------



## stevo99

stonecoldzero said:


> Stevo -
> 
> On the issue of fat loss: My abs were clearly visible to begin with but I recently realised / noticed less abdominal adipose tissue after 4 months of the protocol I mentioned earlier. It didn't just "melt away" after a month like I've seen others suggest. Since most fat in 40-something males is stored around the abdomen, it isn't that surprising that the loss appeared in that region
> 
> However, I don't presume this to be a solely HGH-related effect. Much more likely, it is a result of the combined substances (especially the T) working in conjunction with one another. Also, no way around it, genetics will have an impact.


Cheers dude

im gonna run 4iu 5 days a week

40mins cardio AM 3-4 days a week

Weights 3 days a week

decent diet (although wont be perfect as i still want to enjoy myself)

see how i get on with that, hopefully some visible abs by summer :beer:


----------

